# Professionalism



## Silverback

Hi guys ! First off, sorry if this thread is in the wrong place. I figured this would be the best subforum to put this out there as I'd like feedback from the stores themselves and the community at large. But if it has to be moved, I understand.

I have several issues with the level of professionalism that I've encountered over the last few months. My perception is, I guess, influenced by both my experience working for some time in retail and generally the standard I expect as a customer. I'm not sure if this is an issue that anyone else relates to?

I've had experiences where store employees work with no shoes on, swear constantly, don't know what items are in stock or not (popular items, nothing niche), don't know the price of juices off-hand, have ignored me, and/or other customers waiting in the store because they're chatting to their colleagues behind the counter/in the store or gaming. 

I know that some people will say, 'the vaping community is chilled and friendly and we're all bros' but I can't help feeling that all this will reflect poorly on the industry as a whole, especially to outsiders/regulators etc. 

Am I over reacting, or should we expect better standards in our stores?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to the "Who has stock" subforum just in case vendors want to participate with discussing their products and services


----------



## Scissorhands

Not over reacting at all, iv been in stores that i would feel uncomfortable referring to refined/cultured/elderly gentlemen/ladies looking to kick the habbit, of course this cant be said for all stores. Some set a fantastic example of what a vape store should be.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KZOR

I think everyone would agree that any store should display a descent level of professionalism.
I for one would never buy from Vapemob (Bellville) again because of the experience i had. It was no biggie since there are many other stores to use. I just scratched them off my list. 
If you are not willing to name-and-shame any stores then give them a pm or call and maybe they would do something about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

I fully agree, some shops, and some even on our Supporting vendor list just does not provide the service that I feel they should, since vaping is still relatively new. 
When I just started with the Ijust and Goblin mini on loan from my brother. I went to 4 of the shops in our general area. At only one of them did the employees actually HELP me, and that was atJuicy Joes. Took some time to listen to my budget/expectation and made relevant suggestions. 
At VapeMob Bellville the guy behind the counter talked down to me and actually made me rethink this vape-subculture, I really did not feel welcome. The fact that I went back and another employee actually talked c**p about the other vendors and how they operate put me off and was the last straw, will not support them again. I left the shop with close to R2k worth of goods on the counter.
At VapeCartel I was standing there, hoping to be helped but they employees obviously rather help their regulars/friends. Unfortunately I was pressed for a certain product that only they had stock off so I had to wait.
VapeMob Longstreet, after asking for help and explaining why I did not want to use pliers on the new RTA, they guy took out his leatherman and scratched the chimney of said RTA. I asked them for one of those ceramic pliers with the ring, but he just rammed om and couldnt get it loose even with his leatherman. Guess what, the pliers worked perfectly. I bought them and did the job myself, but on a scratched RTA unfortunately.

TL: DR, employees should listen to newbies, should assist everyone fairly, LISTEN To requests, do not talk down to anyone

Thank you for this thread

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I understand your point exactly and agree on your general view - some serious customer service training/guidance is required by pretty much most of the retail outlets...

As echoed above, one never feels too comfortable in these stores as the chaps behind the counter are all self confessed experts and they will flog whatever the owner told them or whatever the current craze is. I still feel intimidated as a relative seasoned vapor as the assumption is that they know better - but as stated, this is often not the case.

I never get a warm welcome (except at my local store in Fourways with a crown and a star by a chap who's name rhymes with jolly ) but rather treated like another consult at divorce court. I have to explain my history and apologise that I really like vanilla custard juice and not the new dragonfruit-litchi-strawberry-mango-kiwi--berry-grape- watermelon-papaya-apple-lime-anise concoction.

The whole counter thing does not work for me either - besides security reasons, can we not rather have the stuff displayed around the store? Why must everything be behind lock and key in fancy glass cabinets? Not even the iStore keep all their most valuable assets hidden away from customers....I can happily go to any iStore and tinker on the new iMac at R50k - but *(insert religious deity here) forbid I want to hold the minikin...
Have some juice sampling stations - I'm sure the manufacturers wont mind throwing in a couple of sample bottles with each order...with a pretty lady with BIIIGGGG blue eyes (offense intended) and she'll double the vanilla custard sales in a day - not some snot nose, pimple ridden laaitie who wants to blow another mushroom type thingy to impress his chommies...

The store with the clouds and a lounge  is on the right track but it feels like the vaping aspect is a sideline rather than the main focus...

We're not buying roast chicken at the counter at Woolies - mind you - the lady behind the roast chicken counter at Woolies is far more helpful and does not look at me funny if I only take a small chicken this week...

Get with it guys...

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak

This is exactly why I'm very scared to visit a shop. I've been vaping for quite some time now, and I've never put a foot into a shop. I do all my shopping and research online.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deckie

I've been to a few retailers of late - Vape Cartel Greenside - outstanding service, the young chap was very helpful & chatted away like we'd know one another for decades. Vape King Krugersdorp, those guys were very efficient and friendly. The bad ones I won't even bother with but agree that some sort of training needs to be implemented.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

_Hehe, ok I just deleted about 15 minutes worth of typing. But I decided not to rant. 
_
We are all in agreement that ...

*Training is essential! * In retail especially, you should train staff in, or employ someone that knows, the fine art of retail. Enthusiasm for the product is one thing. And that is something we cannot take away from any of the vape store employees. But knowing your client and reading a first time client is something that most of them can work on and then building a relationship with the client.

*AND THEN* .. common sense and basic manners in-front of clients.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Taytay

I do not live in one of the big cities and so have not been able to visit a store as yet, but I have had similar experience with online vendors.
I have had people that replied to my emails with questions within an hour or so, even when I am clearly just planning a small purchase - which I think is excellent... And some that have not even bothered to reply at all, which if you are running an online shop is just kinda rude in my opinion. 
The good ones I recommend and the bad ones I just don't support again. 
Thank goodness for choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keanan23

Anneries said:


> I fully agree, some shops, and some even on our Supporting vendor list just does not provide the service that I feel they should, since vaping is still relatively new.
> When I just started with the Ijust and Goblin mini on loan from my brother. I went to 4 of the shops in our general area. At only one of them did the employees actually HELP me, and that was atJuicy Joes. Took some time to listen to my budget/expectation and made relevant suggestions.
> At VapeMob Bellville the guy behind the counter talked down to me and actually made me rethink this vape-subculture, I really did not feel welcome. The fact that I went back and another employee actually talked c**p about the other vendors and how they operate put me off and was the last straw, will not support them again. I left the shop with close to R2k worth of goods on the counter.
> At VapeCartel I was standing there, hoping to be helped but they employees obviously rather help their regulars/friends. Unfortunately I was pressed for a certain product that only they had stock off so I had to wait.
> VapeMob Longstreet, after asking for help and explaining why I did not want to use pliers on the new RTA, they guy took out his leatherman and scratched the chimney of said RTA. I asked them for one of those ceramic pliers with the ring, but he just rammed om and couldnt get it loose even with his leatherman. Guess what, the pliers worked perfectly. I bought them and did the job myself, but on a scratched RTA unfortunately.
> 
> TL: DR, employees should listen to newbies, should assist everyone fairly, LISTEN To requests, do not talk down to anyone
> 
> Thank you for this thread


I had a similar experience at vape cartel on Saturday. Being new to this and wanting to get my first mod, I felt like I was unwelcomed especially when I mentioned that I'll only be purchasing next month. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to visit any other shops, but the level of service at vape shop canal walk was way better even though I kept asking the same questions each time I would pass by.


----------



## Silverback

Its really heartening and messed up that people are having these similar experiences. I'm JHB based, so as I said earlier, I've had the chance to pop into a good few stores. By far the worst culprit personally is Vaperite. 

I had a massive issue with their Melrose store a couple of months back, which I took up with their head office. To their credit the were apologetic and offered me a discount on my next purchase. I went in a few days later to give them another shot, and ended up leaving without buying and never going back. A few weeks ago I was in the east and their Bedford branch was open, had an even worse experience. The quality control on the people they hire seems non existent. 

If I had to name top three on my shizz list, based on overall experience it would be Vaperite, Vapeking and Vape Cartel, greenside (where the guy was shoe-less, gaming and completely ignoring the customers in the store. 

Stores, please get it together  I don't think we're asking for a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

This is a great thread you started @Silverback

I too have been quite frustrated at some shops where the young chaps behind the counter seem to think its "cool" to be working in a vape shop. And they dont know how to listen and advise correctly.

But

There are many great shops too. With outsanding people that listen and try their best to advise you on what would work for you. I far prefer someone who pays attention and tries to help but may not know everything than someone who may know a lot more, but makes you feel like they are doing you a favour.

I sincerely hope that vendors read this thread and dont view it as a bashing but rather as constructive feedback. To improve and up their game.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries

Silver said:


> There are many great shops too.


You guys up north are blessed with many great shops. Down here we only have a few and them some of them are linked and unfortunately I will not visit either of the "chained" stores, since I havn't had any joy from one of them. 



Silver said:


> I sincerely hope that vendors read this thread and dont view it as a bashing but rather as constructive feedback. To improve and up their game.



That is what this community is about, HELPING. We cannot expect vaping to become bigger and better in SA if our vendors are not aware of the fact that employees are doing harm to the enthusiasm of the community. Honestly if we only had the one shop in Bellville I would most probably not have continued vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

As a vendor I can only thank every one for this thread. 

We ave already put processes in place to improve the experience of shopping with Vape Cartel  We have also taken everything mentioned here in to account and we will build even further on the plans currently in place

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Feliks Karp

A friend of mine wants to start vaping, but wont go in to a vape store after being with me while I was trying to buy some juice. He's convinced that the staff won't answer his questions or will be snobby again because he's a "noob". 

Another friend of mine is a vaper and a mother, apparently at one of the shops there was a really young guy buying juice and gear, and being a mother she's concerned with the whole underage debate, and asked the guy helping her if they had asked the guy's age, they replied "nah we don't do that, but we won't sell him anything with nicotine in it". 

Glad this thread was started, these are issues in all retail fields, but it would be nice if there was a more pro-active movement to try and maintain the image and accessibility to vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Feliks Karp said:


> A friend of mine wants to start vaping, but wont go in to a vape store after being with me while I was trying to buy some juice. He's convinced that the staff won't answer his questions or will be snobby again because he's a "noob".
> 
> Another friend of mine is a vaper and a mother, apparently at one of the shops there was a really young guy buying juice and gear, and being a mother she's concerned with the whole underage debate, and asked the guy helping her if they had asked the guy's age, they replied "nah we don't do that, but we won't sell him anything with nicotine in it".
> 
> Glad this thread was started, these are issues in all retail fields, but it would be nice if there was a more pro-active movement to try and maintain the image and accessibility to vaping.



You know how many times ive seen this where items get sold but its "OK" cause it doesnt have nicotine.

What a load a crap... What about all the other toxins? Nicotine is probably the least of our worries.

Vaping should be for 18 and over full stop no ifs no buts...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

Feliks Karp said:


> A friend of mine wants to start vaping, but wont go in to a vape store after being with me while I was trying to buy some juice. He's convinced that the staff won't answer his questions or will be snobby again because he's a "noob".
> 
> Another friend of mine is a vaper and a mother, apparently at one of the shops there was a really young guy buying juice and gear, and being a mother she's concerned with the whole underage debate, and asked the guy helping her if they had asked the guy's age, they replied "nah we don't do that, but we won't sell him anything with nicotine in it".
> 
> Glad this thread was started, these are issues in all retail fields, but it would be nice if there was a more pro-active movement to try and maintain the image and accessibility to vaping.



Please bring your mate to Vape Cartel  We love helping out noobies and will take the time to answer all of his questions. We have staff who have been vaping for a couple years as well as a couple months. If it will make him feel easier, he can chat to Chad the the Meyersdal Store. He is our teams newest vaper and truly understands how intimidating it can be when starting out  

Regarding the underage debate, we will not sell anything to anyone under 18. We chase guys out the store daily trying their luck. 
The only time we ever make an exception is if someone under 18 comes in to the store WITH a parent. We have actually had some parents come in with their kids to get them a set up as they were smoking on the sly. It is only under these circumstances. the same kid can come in alone and will not be served

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Clouds4Days said:


> You know how many times ive seen this where items get sold but its "OK" cause it doesnt have nicotine.
> 
> What a load a crap... What about all the other toxins? Nicotine is probably the least of our worries.
> 
> Vaping should be for 18 and over full stop no ifs no buts...




And vendors should have a strong stance on that, because at the end of the day it's just shooting the whole vape-scene in the foot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

KieranD said:


> Please bring your mate to Vape Cartel  We love helping out noobies and will take the time to answer all of his questions. We have staff who have been vaping for a couple years as well as a couple months. If it will make him feel easier, he can chat to Chad the the Meyersdal Store. He is our teams newest vaper and truly understands how intimidating it can be when starting out
> 
> Regarding the underage debate, we will not sell anything to anyone under 18. We chase guys out the store daily trying their luck.
> The only time we ever make an exception is if someone under 18 comes in to the store WITH a parent. We have actually had some parents come in with their kids to get them a set up as they were smoking on the sly. It is only under these circumstances. the same kid can come in alone and will not be served




Thanks I'll do that, because he keeps bugging me to just choose his gear for him online, and I keep telling him it's all part of the experience to go in and get a hands-on feel for the gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KieranD said:


> Please bring your mate to Vape Cartel  We love helping out noobies and will take the time to answer all of his questions. We have staff who have been vaping for a couple years as well as a couple months. If it will make him feel easier, he can chat to Chad the the Meyersdal Store. He is our teams newest vaper and truly understands how intimidating it can be when starting out
> 
> Regarding the underage debate, we will not sell anything to anyone under 18. We chase guys out the store daily trying their luck.
> The only time we ever make an exception is if someone under 18 comes in to the store WITH a parent. We have actually had some parents come in with their kids to get them a set up as they were smoking on the sly. It is only under these circumstances. the same kid can come in alone and will not be served



I can vouch for Vape Cartel Meyersdal , really friendly staff , Ryan always helps me out even when i need my batteries re wrapped, and when Keenan is there hes also very helpful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis

Feliks Karp said:


> And vendors should have a strong stance on that, because at the end of the day it's just shooting the whole vape-scene in the foot.



Agree 100% with you on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A

I totally agree with the lack of service and am glad some vendors are going to work on improving it.

I also think store layout plays a major role in this issue. I haven't seen a single vape store yet that I could just see what I want and how much it costs let alone see something interesting and read up on it without intervention. How much time is wasted on people simply waiting and asking the price of an item or "what this RTA/Mod is that's on special?"

So a typical experience:
Go somewhere... 
Pass a vape store... 
Let the family carry on and wait 20min to be served... 
First I have to ask if they have coils for 'X'... 
Then they need to go check... 
Then I need to ask how much they are... 
Then they go find out (and God forbid there's more than one variation of coil because I have to ask for each one while they go check each time)... 
They tell me the price... 
I say 'OK' and look to see if there's anything and they look at me condescendingly for wasting their time... 
I'm thinking how the hell could they be twice as expensive as the 2 vendors I checked on my phone while having my last vape, nevertheless I continue to look for something to buy since I went in there... 
I ask about an item that might make the effort worthwhile for us both... 
I get an uninformed answer that directly contradicts what is written on the packaging, let alone more detailed information than what is already visible...
I point it out and get some waffling that just proves more so how they only really know a little about the gear they're using at that moment...
I decide to just get a juice so I ask if about some...
They tell me 'X' is awesome but not much about the actual flavour and vapour apart from the profile written on the bottle that they read out...
I ask if they have testers or an open bottle to at least smell it since 'X' costs more than Five Pawns...
They respond I can smell it (through the box and heatshrink plastic)...
The staff probably think what a time-waster that doesn't want to buy anything... 
I leave with regret that I wasted valuable time that could have been spent with my family when I could have should have been able to take 5 minutes to pop in see the coils I wanted and price and either take it or leave...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## spiv

I've been to a few stores and I honestly have not had a bad experience... bar one, which was really one small thing that I made the most of at a later stage. I was sold 2 different batteries for my dual battery Cuboid, which I didn't know shouldn't be done at the time. I've since bought more batteries and use these in my single battery setups so I'm not upset. I just feel like they should have known better. But, they also sold me the Cuboid and Cubis tank, which was a great setup and great advice for me at the time. I used that setup for a good 3 months before upgrading the tank. I still use the mod every now and then with 22mm tanks.

I love Greenstone Vaperite's juice testing station. 
I loved chatting to @Maxxis at Lung Candy when I popped by (Still use my Petri everyday)
Loved chatting to Hugo at @Sir Vape when I was there in June (Good call on the Hotcig r150)
The guys at Greenstone Vape King actually called me back when an item I called for was back in stock.

I've actually just had good experiences with the online and B&M stores. 

Then again, I prefer to do my research (and rarely get time to get to a store) so I usually buy online, so store visits are usually in and out, with a short chat if I'm torn between two items to get opinions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I disagree pretty much on the stance on the under 18's but I do understand why it's important to have that rule.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel

I have been to a few stores and had great experiences where the assistance was professional and well informed, to name a few : Vape Club, Sir Vape, Sky Blue Vaping, The Cloud Lounge Centurion, Noon Clouds, Vaperite Pretoria East.

My not so good experience:
Vape King Centurion- Rude, uninformed, wanted a quick sale.
Glad they are no more there, they were damaging the respected name of Vape King. 


Being professional in any business goes along way.


----------



## Maxxis

spiv said:


> I loved chatting to @Maxxis at Lung Candy when I popped by (Still use my Petri everyday)



Always a pleasure. Advice and good conversation is always free and just part of what we do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Maxxis said:


> Always a pleasure. Advice and good conversation is always free and just part of what we do!



Ive ordered from you a few times @Maxxis but have never popped into the store because of travel reasons , i need to make a plan bud.

Lung Candy service is top notch and Johan is very helpful, hes helped me even over text and didn't mind one single bit or make it sound like i was being a pain even though i know i was being a pain myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive ordered from you a few times @Maxxis but have never popped into the store because of travel reasons , i need to make a plan bud.
> 
> Lung Candy service is top notch and Johan is very helpful, hes helped me even over text and didn't mind one single bit or make it aound like i was being a pain even though i know i was being a pain myself



Now im just blushing. Thanks so much for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

KieranD said:


> As a vendor I can only thank every one for this thread.
> 
> We ave already put processes in place to improve the experience of shopping with Vape Cartel  We have also taken everything mentioned here in to account and we will build even further on the plans currently in place


@KieranD you have nothing to worry about... I can single VC out as THE best Vape Shop experience in RSA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD

rvdwesth said:


> @KieranD you have nothing to worry about... I can single VC out as THE best Vape Shop experience in RSA.



Thank you!!! 
But in an ever evolving industry, we need to too!

We are working on something epic for everyone  Trust me the customer experience we are putting in place will be NEXT LEVEL!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TheCasualVapour

This is why I love the community!Vape stores need to step it up. The one gripe I have is that most of the juice we see on sale is made in a garage, spare room, kitchen etc. I believe that vendors that stock juice need to take accountability for the juice they stock and ensure that the juice is made in a clean environment, with the correct equipment etc. This should be a priority in my opinion. If someone falls Ill from juice they buy at a vendor then what?


----------



## Anneries

I just want to add to my previous ramblings in this thread. 

To keep up a friendly face even if you are having a *** day is part of profesionalism. 

Just had the worst experience. Have 4 setups at home, freshly pitstopped, waiting for their own juices. I also got a sample of a berry flavor from my brother that tickled my fancy, since it was never in my rotation. So off to our favourite B&M we went to try something new... Arrived there and the experience was so bad we only left with one juice.

I honestly hope this was a once off case and that it will not repeat. I really like the shop and refer everyone to them for their friendly service. But aftee today I Will rethink that.

Have a wonderful weekend. 

PS I ommited names andvreferences ro who assisted us, since we were recently informed that we will get our butts sued if we name and shame.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

rvdwesth said:


> I can single VC out as THE best Vape Shop experience in RSA


I would love to use them ..... if only they got in gear as quick as Sir Vape as well as the variety. 



Anneries said:


> PS I ommited names andvreferences ro who assisted us, since we were recently informed that we will get our butts sued if we name and shame.


You can name the bastids as long as it is a factual account and you have a witness to collaborate and confirm your experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

@KieranD 

Including @Anneries, @Keanan23 and me, that makes 3 people so far (this thread is less than a week old) who have had bad experiences with your Cape Town branch.
I think you need to investigate.

.


----------



## Maxxis

Anneries said:


> I just want to add to my previous ramblings in this thread.
> 
> To keep up a friendly face even if you are having a *** day is part of profesionalism.
> 
> Just had the worst experience. Have 4 setups at home, freshly pitstopped, waiting for their own juices. I also got a sample of a berry flavor from my brother that tickled my fancy, since it was never in my rotation. So off to our favourite B&M we went to try something new... Arrived there and the experience was so bad we only left with one juice.
> 
> I honestly hope this was a once off case and that it will not repeat. I really like the shop and refer everyone to them for their friendly service. But aftee today I Will rethink that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> PS I ommited names andvreferences ro who assisted us, since we were recently informed that we will get our butts sued if we name and shame.



Best thing is always to resolve directly with the owners of the stores. They are there to listen and respond to feedback. 

If they fail to resolve the issues to your satisfaction and it is a reasonable request then by all means you have the right to address the issues in public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick

Im 1 of those people who prefer buying online rather than from a store,this way I can take all the time I want and decide what I want,if I really need to hold some gear in my hand then obviously I would go in,recently I have noticed that Vape Cartel have been in the forefront when it comes to new stuff,especially the Smok products,not only are they the 1st to get it in the country,they are also the cheapest,im really impressed because they get certain items weeks before other vendors,including Sir Vape as @KZOR mentioned,eveyday I check Vape Cartels website 1st before any other,overall I think all vendors have their ups and downs but @KieranD seems to be having alotta ups recently,keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Ironically the best service I've ever received has always been at the Twisp stalls. This is one of the reasons they've managed to corner the market. Polite staff . Knowledgeable(somewhat) on the product they're selling & are approachable to noobs. Say what you will about corporates but they sure know how to keep their staff in check.

Only been to two B&M stored in Durban & what I noticed at both places is that regular customers or their mates seem to get priority . God forbid if a noob dares to interrupt the Bromance by asking for assistance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

This is a great thread and i will re-iterate what I said previously - let it contain tips and feedback for the vendors to try gain some good insight on what we as customers would like to see - so they can use it to "up their game".

Here's one from me - a smile and a friendly polite attitude goes a long way to making a customer feel happy and willing to spend.

I have gone into stores where people look like they are more interested in their cell phones than what I am looking for. Have also been in one or two stores where the staff were just really so unhappy and disinterested that I walked straight out after a few minutes.

It's interesting what @Ashley A said in post #23 on page 1 of this thread - that one has to ask all the time - what is that and what is the price of this etc. Its funny how when I go into another store, say a Cape Union Mart for example, I actually dont want to be interfered with 90% of the time. I just want to look at all the stuff and touch and feel it and will ask a question if I need to. And when i do, 99% of the time there is someone right there, ready to help.

I know Vape stores are relatively new, are far smaller and have less staff (for now) but the concept of being able to see all the items with prices and "browse" before engaging or asking questions seems almost non existent in the stores i have visited. Maybe the stores need to investigate better ways to display the gear (and prices) and make it easier to see whats available and on offer. Perhaps that is something to consider more seriously as the industry grows...

Anyway, I am just so proud of all the awesome vendors we have access to here in SA. Am proud of all the hard work they have put in, the risks they have taken and the courage they display. Its quite heartening to hear of many folk that have given up their day jobs to pursue their passion and turn it into a great business.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## KieranD

KZOR said:


> I would love to use them ..... if only they got in gear as quick as Sir Vape as well as the variety.
> 
> 
> You can name the bastids as long as it is a factual account and you have a witness to collaborate and confirm your experience.


@KZOR I do believe that we do carry the variety as some other stores, if not even more. 
We ensure that we cater for every single segment of the market. We have got without a doubt one of the biggest stock holding in SA 

We do not get shipments as frequently as other stores yes, but this allows us to bundle massive shipments together and deliver you guys the VERY BEST pricing on the market

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

ddk1979 said:


> @KieranD
> 
> Including @Anneries, @Keanan23 and me, that makes 3 people so far (this thread is less than a week old) who have had bad experiences with your Cape Town branch.
> I think you need to investigate.
> 
> .


@ddk1979 
Please could you PM me or email me what has happened so that I can investigate this and rectify with all you guys

Tagging @capetocuba here too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

KieranD said:


> @ddk1979
> Please could you PM me or email me what has happened so that I can investigate this and rectify with all you guys
> 
> Tagging @capetocuba here too




PM sent.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

The customer isn't always right but he is always king. Period.

Simple formula for a successful business.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Stosta

I have to actually comment on here for my experience at H2Vape in Durbs last weekend.

The place was jam packed, but plenty of people behind the counter. Even saw the a couple of people come in who were clearly new to the vaping thing with many questions, and there staff were attentive (spotting a scared new customer hiding behind 50 people that are just hanging around the counter), addressing them, answering all their questions, and just overall a seriously impressive performance.

Well done to Mark (I think) and his team there @h2vape ! You guys set an amazing standard that would be great to see more often!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anneries

YeOldeOke said:


> The customer isn't always right but he is always king. Period.



Something I learned and something that I am pushing down in my department is :

The customer isn't always right, but always treat him right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Apollo

William Vermaak said:


> This is exactly why I'm very scared to visit a shop. I've been vaping for quite some time now, and I've never put a foot into a shop. I do all my shopping and research online.



I actually tried getting my dad off the analogues for like ever, and one day he caved and we went to a vape store near his house to get him a decent setup and a few juices... what. a. mistake.

I have never seen a facial expression displaying such disgust from him, and keep in mind that I am his child, and most of his grey hairs are there as a result of me...

anyways, we walk into the store, which will remain unnamed, and there were like 10 kids on a couch in the corner shouting and swearing, playing with computers, the people behind the counter were the ones being sworn at (all jokingly) heavy metal blaring through the speakers (hence the shouting) we stood at the counter for what seemed like 10mins, in a shop with no other customers (go figure) before someone refrained from their vulgar shouting and joking before we were paid any attention, no "Hi, how can we help" the little snot nose told my father "what's up toppie" and that was it.

okay my dad is not a spring chicken anymore, but this? needless to say, We left.

We walked out and since then I have not been in a vape shop, apart from Vapers Corner or The Vapery. Other than that I buy all I need online...
and that's the problem, I want to be able to go into a shop and hold the mods and taste the juices and hear what the sales guy is telling me about the product (not shouting some kak over deafening metal)

Then there's the "I'm way cooler than you, so I'm gonna be straight up condescending" attitude that goes with all of this.

these kids think they are sooo smart, it's sickening. I was once told "are you sure you even know what vaping is?"

With the vape industry being what it is with vape shops popping up like a pimples on a teenagers face, one would think that the market would evolve.

Take Vapers Corner for instance, you walk in, everybody is friendly as hell, you sit down at the counter, the guys there talk about builds and recipes and all sorts of things, they build and fit coils for you, you have a slush while they clean your RDA's and Tanks in an ultrasonic cleaner, just an overall professional experience. now compare this to the experience I described in the other vape shop...

all I want is for these guys to stop treating their shops like a 90's biker tattoo parlor and show a little respect for your patrons, because if you carry on this way the only clientele you are going to get is the ones still living with their mom and dad, too young to earn money to spend at your store, where they shouldn't be in the first place.

on a totally unrelated note, how suggestive are all these emoji's??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

I have only visited three different vape shops on five occasions and can not say I have had any bad experiences. Also, come to think of it, no outstanding experiences either.

I have had great and even outstanding support online when dealing with some prominent vendors though. I think the concerns being raised above may indicate that in some cases the front line staff do not share the same dedication to excellence as the business owners do. When the cats away, the mice will play.

Having worked in sales on the customer facing side of things early on in my career, I can vouch for it not being something you can entrust to any person walking in from the street or an aunties cousin that needs a job and looks the part. Its a tough job that requires maturity, nerves of steel, patience and the ability to make even the most obnoxious customer believe you really loved serving him/her. Sales, especially retail front line, is an art.

Training is critical, talent is essential. Having spent all the effort and expense to get the client's feet in the door, losing a sale and repeat patronage due to "that will do" service levels is such a shame. Such a waste.

Dear vendors, please do not neglect the image your front line staff portray, it is the image the customer will remember and judge your whole brand by.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> I have only visited three different vape shops on five occasions and can not say I have had any bad experiences. Also, come to think of it, no outstanding experiences either.
> 
> I have had great and even outstanding support online when dealing with some prominent vendors though. I think the concerns being raised above may indicate that in some cases the front line staff do not share the same dedication to excellence as the business owners do. When the cats away, the mice will play.
> 
> Having worked in sales on the customer facing side of things early on in my career, I can vouch for it not being something you can entrust to any person walking in from the street or an aunties cousin that needs a job and looks the part. Its a tough job that requires maturity, nerves of steel, patience and the ability to make even the most obnoxious customer believe you really loved serving him/her. Sales, especially retail front line, is an art.
> 
> Training is critical, talent is essential. Having spent all the effort and expense to get the client's feet in the door, losing a sale and repeat patronage due to "that will do" service levels is such a shame. Such a waste.
> 
> Dear vendors, please do not neglect the image your front line staff portray, it is the image the customer will remember and judge your whole brand by.
> 
> Regards



Very well said @Raindance !!


----------



## YeOldeOke

It may sound cliched, but a complaint is an opportunity. If a customer is unhappy or complains, be he right or wrong, he is doing you a tremendous favour. Gratis, free and for nothing.

If he is right, fix the underlying problem and improve your business. If he is wrong, fix the perception being created by something not being presented correctly. Either way, him (please read he/she etc) opening his mouth about it is gold to your business.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Vape Mix

Service if the most important aspect of a shop .. whether online or walk in ... and when a newby walks in they need proper guidance as to start this new passion ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Vape Mix said:


> Service if the most important aspect of a shop .. whether online or walk in ... and when a newby walks in they need proper guidance as to start this new passion ...


Sometimes the more advanced user also just wants to browse and have a bit of a chat. We should not be thinking retail only, vendors are in fact also selling a rather unique culture.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Mix

Raindance said:


> Sometimes the more advanced user also just wants to browse and have a bit of a chat. We should not be thinking retail only, vendors are in fact also selling a rather unique culture.
> 
> Regards


that is for sure .... and makes sense ...


----------

